
Ask HN: How do you follow new comments on a post? - tarr11
I often like to follow a single post, which can have an active and lively discussion in the comments.<p>I may come back a few hours later or the next day, to see if there are new comments.  But these comments are often buried in multiple threads, and clicking the [+] button just hides threads, even with new comments.<p>I would like to see new comments on a post, similar to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;newcomments, but only for a single post.  Is this possible?
======
bsvalley
If you posted a message in the post, click on "threads". It shows all your
messages. You can click on the title of the post in your message headline and
it'll take you to the post.

If you haven't participated in the discussion then it's harder.

------
ezekg
I've been using [http://hnreplies.com](http://hnreplies.com) for email
notifications and it seems to be working out well.

